# Bike Transgermany 2012



## powderJO (12. Oktober 2011)

sehe ich das richtig: die bike trans germany findet auf exakt der selben strecke wie 2011 statt? 

das hieße ja wieder die schwachsinnige geteilte etappe an den achensee fahren zu müssen, oder haben die planer die streckenprofile einfach 1:1 aus diesem jahr übernommen.

was meint ihr? besteht aussicht auf eine bessere lösung?


----------



## Conzi (12. Oktober 2011)

Tja, das sieht im Moment wirklich fast so aus. Wobei sich die Website letztes Jahr auch nach und nach geändert und der Realität angenähert hat ;-) Fix ist wohl der "Start in Sonthofen" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (13. Oktober 2011)

Auf ne bessere Lösung warten die Teilnehmer der Trans-Germany seit Jahren, es wird aber nicht besser! Die Zwänge aus Umweltschutz und die Rechte der Grundstückseigentümer sind jedes Jahr die gleichen!


----------



## powderJO (13. Oktober 2011)

sieht wohl echt so aus, dass sich nix ändert. werde dann in 2012 wahrscheinlich ein anderes rennen suchen müssen. gibt leider nicht so viele kurze etappenrennen mit "alpenfeeling". 5 tage lang auf forstautobahnen durch den schwarzwald zu hetzen ist ja auch nicht so spannend - mal abgesehen vom ideal frühen termin der tg zwecks saisonvorbereitung ....


----------



## JensL (13. Oktober 2011)

@powderJO: aus dem Grund werde ich wohl nächstes Jahr die Zillertal Bike Challenge fahren


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. Oktober 2011)

JensL schrieb:


> @powderJO: aus dem Grund werde ich wohl nächstes Jahr die Zillertal Bike Challenge fahren



wär jetzt auch mein Tipp gewesen...

Joe


----------



## powderJO (13. Oktober 2011)

hatte ich eh auch schon mal auf dem plan - ist aber halt kein klassisches etappenrennen ...


glückwunsch joe übrigens zu deiner platzierung beim finale und im gesamtclassement. bei mir dauert es leider noch, bin ich wieder aufs rad darf - mindestens 4 wochen ...


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. Oktober 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> glückwunsch joe übrigens zu deiner platzierung beim finale und im gesamtclassement. bei mir dauert es leider noch, bin ich wieder aufs rad darf - mindestens 4 wochen ...



Danke... Ich mach jetzt bis Anfang November auch nur Just for Fun ... fang wieder mit Krafttraining an und so...also richtig zum trainieren wieder aufs Rad bei mir auch erst wieder in 2 Wochen

Und Du bist ja noch soooooooooo jung, da holst Du das schnell wieder auf...

Joe


----------



## powderJO (1. November 2011)

anmeldung startet am 16.november. lustig ist, dass die streckendetails nicht mehr zu sehen sind:" veröffentlichung in kürze". 

wer meldet sich an? einerseits finde ich das rennen ja ganz schön, andererseits mag ich sowas wie die letzte etappe des vorjahrs nicht mehr erleben. werde also erst mal abwarten...

und ihr?


----------



## epic03 (1. November 2011)

Werde mich definitiv nicht Anmelden.
Die wollen jetzt schon 350 Euro haben, ist doch ein Witz...
Die Strecke wird mit Sicherheit nicht (viel) besser als in diesem Jahr.


----------



## baloo (2. November 2011)

Vielleicht ist das hier ja was für euch, die Gegend passt zumindest schon mal!

Leider gibts momentan noch etwas wenig Infos zur Grischa Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (2. November 2011)

Ja, das wäre mit Sicherheit auch richtig Gut.
Bin aber am Überlegen hier zu Starten http://www.mtbfestival.at/ , Günstiger und sehr wahrscheinlich bessere Strecken


----------



## maxmistral (2. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> sieht wohl echt so aus, dass sich nix ändert. werde dann in 2012 wahrscheinlich ein anderes rennen suchen müssen. gibt leider nicht so viele kurze etappenrennen mit "alpenfeeling". 5 tage lang auf forstautobahnen durch den schwarzwald zu hetzen ist ja auch nicht so spannend - mal abgesehen vom ideal frühen termin der tg zwecks saisonvorbereitung ....



Die Transschwarzwald ist zumindest ein Off-road-Rennen, der Asphaltanteil ist Minimal.


----------



## herrmann (2. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> andererseits mag ich sowas wie die letzte etappe des vorjahrs nicht mehr erleben. werde also erst mal abwarten...
> 
> und ihr?



Was war denn da? Ich hatte die TG eigentlich mal als mein erstes Etappenrennen ins Auge gefasst


----------



## powderJO (2. November 2011)

herrmann schrieb:


> Was war denn da? Ich hatte die TG eigentlich mal als mein erstes Etappenrennen ins Auge gefasst



die etappe wurde zweigeteilt, dh. neutralisierter start, dann kurzes gezeitetes teilstück, dann 30km neutral auf straße, dann zweites gezeitetes teilstück. dazu noch ein geschlossenes gatter am anfang, ein unsinnig früher start. insgesamt war die strecke sowieso eher so "naja" - besonders die 3 und 4 etappe ließen bikemäßig zu wünschen übrig. 




> Bin aber am Überlegen hier zu Starten http://www.mtbfestival.at/ , Günstiger und sehr wahrscheinlich bessere Strecken



da bin ich auch am überlegen. tour grischa ist wieder eine ganze woche weg ...


----------



## powderJO (3. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtbfestival.at/




noch mal genau studiert und dann auf der anmeldeseite entdeckt, dass es da auch ne e-bike-katerogie gibt. spinnen die?


----------



## epic03 (3. November 2011)

Na und wird doch bestimmt lustig  Dranhängen und ziehen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (5. November 2011)

e-bike ist überagend, ob die wohl vor dunkelheit ankommen, wenn der akku nach 20km leer ist und die 35kg getreten werden wollen


----------



## SilverWolf (5. November 2011)

Vor  15 Jahren  wogen  die  Dinger  35 Kg, sind  nah  an  die  21  Kg  Marke  und  mit  eine  Reichweite  mit  40-60 Km  garnichts  soooooo  schlimm!Trotzdem, nicht  mein  Ding.


----------



## Haferstroh (6. November 2011)

Finde es BlÃ¶dsinn, wenn man eine TransGERMANY ganz nach unten in den Ã¤ussersten SÃ¼den verlegt, nur damit auf Biegen und Brechen etwas (vor)alpenlÃ¤ndisches Flair dabei ist. Dann schrammt man an Deutschland nur so ein bisschen vorbei. Und auch noch teilweise im Ausland. Ich denke, fÃ¼r sowas ist die Transalp Challenge da??

Die Strecke gehÃ¶rt ganz woanderst plaziert und auf 7 Tage ausgedehnt, damit man wirklich von einer "TransX" sprechen kann. Ansonsten ist D halt einfach zu gross fÃ¼r ein Jedermann-Durchquerungs-MTB-Rennen, auch in der Richtung West-Ost. Da passen Veranstaltungen wie Durchquerungen grosser, bekannter MittelgbirgszÃ¼ge besser ins Konzept. Die Transalp Challenge fÃ¼hrt ja auch nicht nur durchs Zillertal und die Transschwarzwald auch nicht nur einmal ums Kucksuhr-Museum rum.

So sehr mich auch mal reizen wÃ¼rde, aber Etappenrennen sind zudem auch masslos Ã¼berteuert. Startgeld pro Tag umgerechnet ca. 80â¬ sind eine Menge Holz. Sicherlich hat der Veranstalter mehr Aufwand als bei ein 1-Tages-Marathon, aber der Verdacht, dass mit dem Startgeld auch das Antrittsgeld der Profis finanziert wird, liegt trotzdem nahe.


----------



## Glitscher (6. November 2011)

100% zustimmung!...das waren noch zeiten als die TG ausm westen kommend in seiffen endete....


----------



## maxmistral (7. November 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Finde es Blödsinn, wenn man eine TransGERMANY ganz nach unten in den äussersten Süden verlegt, nur damit auf Biegen und Brechen etwas (vor)alpenländisches Flair dabei ist. Dann schrammt man an Deutschland nur so ein bisschen vorbei. Und auch noch teilweise im Ausland. Ich denke, für sowas ist die Transalp Challenge da??
> 
> Die Strecke gehört ganz woanderst plaziert und auf 7 Tage ausgedehnt, damit man wirklich von einer "TransX" sprechen kann. Ansonsten ist D halt einfach zu gross für ein Jedermann-Durchquerungs-MTB-Rennen, auch in der Richtung West-Ost. Da passen Veranstaltungen wie Durchquerungen grosser, bekannter Mittelgbirgszüge besser ins Konzept. Die Transalp Challenge führt ja auch nicht nur durchs Zillertal und die Transschwarzwald auch nicht nur einmal ums Kucksuhr-Museum rum.
> 
> So sehr mich auch mal reizen würde, aber Etappenrennen sind zudem auch masslos überteuert. Startgeld pro Tag umgerechnet ca. 80 sind eine Menge Holz. Sicherlich hat der Veranstalter mehr Aufwand als bei ein 1-Tages-Marathon, aber der Verdacht, dass mit dem Startgeld auch das Antrittsgeld der Profis finanziert wird, liegt trotzdem nahe.



Die Trans-Germany durch deutsche Mittelgebirge zu legen wurde vom Veranstalter mit mässigen Erfolg mehrfach probiert. Die West-Ost oder Ost-West Durchquerung hat ziemlich öde Transfers zwischen den Mittelgebirgen mit sich gebracht.

Die Verkürzung auf 4 Tage und die Verlegung in die Alpen hat sich finanziell für den Veranstalter gelohnt. Was aber spannend für die Teilnehmer geklungen hat, wurde wegen Umwelt- und Genehmigungsproblemen für die Teilnehmer ein der übelsten Etappenrennen die auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Glitscher (7. November 2011)

dann sollte man zumindest, wenn man schon nicht deutschland im wahrsten sinne des wortes quert, jährlich versuchen den "standort" zu wechseln, so das auch verschiedene teile deutschlands mal dran sind.

oberpfälzer wald -bayrischer wald
erzgebirge - fichtelgebirge
schwarzwald - alpen
schwarzwald - schwäbische alp
schwäbische - fränkische alb
thüringer wald - rhön

nur auf die schnelle ma aufgezählt...da bekommt man doch wohl 4 tage mit 10hm zusammen?! und dann stände das trans eben für das weiterziehen des eventes durchs land, jahr für jahr...

just my 2 cents


----------



## aka (7. November 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> dann sollte man zumindest, wenn man schon nicht deutschland im wahrsten sinne des wortes quert, jährlich versuchen den "standort" zu wechseln, so das auch verschiedene teile deutschlands mal dran sind.
> 
> oberpfälzer wald -bayrischer wald
> erzgebirge - fichtelgebirge
> ...



Du uebersiehst dabei, dass der Veranstalter das nicht der Erdkunde wegen macht, sondern um damit Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Glitscher (7. November 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Du uebersiehst dabei, dass der Veranstalter das nicht der Erdkunde wegen macht, sondern um damit Geld zu verdienen.



das das wie immer an 1. stelle steht ist mir klar. aber wer sagt das es sich weniger lohnt ? kann mir vorstellen das viele biker aus dem norden nicht bereit sind für anreise mehr km zurückzulegen und geld zu investieren als das rennen lang bzw teuer ist....

aber du hast schon recht, es geht sicher schon lange nicht mehr darum mit leidenschaft so ein event zu organisieren, sondern wohl vielmehr darum mit möglichst geringem aufwand den größten reibach zu machen...


----------



## powderJO (7. November 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> aber du hast schon recht, es geht sicher schon lange nicht mehr darum mit leidenschaft so ein event zu organisieren, sondern wohl vielmehr darum mit möglichst geringem aufwand den größten reibach zu machen...



bei aller berechtigten kritik an plan b und stanciu - ganz so sehe ich das ganze denn doch nicht. denn die sind schon schlau genug zu wissen, dass es auf dauer nur geld zu verdienen gibt, wenn man eine adäquate gegenleistung anbietet. insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass die alles versuchen, die best-mögliche strecke anzubieten. 

nur: die genehmigungen machen es gerade in deutschland immer schwerer, ein rennen durchzuführen. das aus der ursprünglichen idee der trans-germany war nicht zuletzt auch genehmigungsproblemen geschuldet, so haben sich hessen und rheinland-pfalz z.b. ganz einfach geweigert, notwendige genehigungen zu erteilen. dafür kann der veranstalter erst mal nix. nix kann er auch, wenn eine ursprünglich genehmigte halbwegs attraktive strecke im nachhinein die genehmigungen wieder entzogen bekommt - so wie im letzten jahr. 

was mich in diesem jahr so massiv stört: es gibt anzeichen dafür, dass plan b und stanciu bereits wissen, dass die strecke exakt so aussehen wird, wie im letzten jahr - und die probleme somit bekannt sind. da wäre es nur fair, mit offenen karten zu spielen und vor anmeldestart alle fakten auf den tisch zu legen.


----------



## epic03 (7. November 2011)

Ausserdem darf bei der Diskussion auch nicht vergessen werden, das der Stanciu nunmal auch noch seinen Porsche abzahlen muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubus74 (7. November 2011)

zum Thema Plan B sind ja schon Argumente genug ausgetauscht. Kurze Info noch zur Alpentour Trophy in Schladming. das E-Bike Rennen ist ein völlig getrennter Event von dem kriegt man als Teilnehmer des Tretwettbewerbs nix mit. Die Schlaumeier die sich jetzt Hoffnung auf ein fettes Preisgeld mit mutiger Fahrweise und getunten E-Motor machen sei gesagt, dass es dort natürlich (zumindest letztes jahr...) auch keine Wertung gab. 
Ansonsten ist das ein nettes Event mit grundsätzlich guten Strecken. Wer sich aber das "Trans-"Flair erhofft wird enttäuscht sein. Das sind halt zufällig hintereinanderfolgende Eintagesrennen vom gleichen Startpunkt. Abends gibts auch kein Pastaparty-Gedöns und "stand-up-for-the-champions- Humptahumpta. Ich fand das sehr angenehm aber manche mögen das halt auch so. Dann ab zu Plan B....


----------



## Conzi (7. November 2011)

herrmann schrieb:


> Ich hatte die TG eigentlich mal als mein erstes Etappenrennen ins Auge gefasst



Hallo herrmann,
mach das ruhig mal ;-) Ich bin die TG letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal mitgefahren und würde es dieses Jahr (wenn mir nicht ein familiärer Termin dazwischen gekommen wäre) wieder tun. Sicherlich ist ein Großteil der Kritikpunkte berechtigt, aber um es mal ganz locker zu formulieren: Landstraßen in den Bergen sind zum Teil schöner als Feldwege in der Eifel ;-) Aber im Ernst: ich hatte mir als Ziel "ankommen" gesetzt und konnte daher natürlich erheblich besser mit z.B. dem Gatter in Garmisch leben als die Jungs, die wirklich um Plätze gefahren sind. Und wir, die wir die Höhenmeter zu Hause ja suchen müssen, bekommen dort richtig was geboten. Geil war's auf jeden Fall.

Schau Dir mal meine Zusammenfassung auf xalps.de an.

Schöne Grüße,
Martin


----------



## besos (8. November 2011)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Camp wie bei der Transalp oder wird man in Hotels etc. untergebracht? Auf der Internetseite hab ich nichts gefunden. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Bei 4 Tagen könnte ich mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden 
Die Pastaparty find ich schon ganz ok. Auch wenn's nach einigen Tagen dann etwas zäh wird mit den ganzen Ehrungen.
Ach ja, macht der Uli Stanciu eigentlich noch den Racedirector bei der TG? Die TA hat er ja abgegeben.


----------



## Conzi (8. November 2011)

besos schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Camp wie bei der Transalp oder wird man in Hotels etc. untergebracht? Auf der Internetseite hab ich nichts gefunden. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Bei 4 Tagen könnte ich mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden



Hi besos, 2011 gab es einen zentralen Veranstaltungspunkt (meist im Zielbereich) und einen (mehr oder weniger) inoffiziellen Wohnmobilstellplatz. Einen Zeltplatz/zentralen Teilnehmerschlafplatz (das stelle ich mir unter einem Camp vor) gab's imho nicht. Die meisten, mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe, haben selbstorganisiert in Pesionen oder Hotels gepennt. Ich war mit Betreuerstab [  ] und Wohnmobil unterwegs.



besos schrieb:


> Die Pastaparty find ich schon ganz ok. Auch wenn's nach einigen Tagen dann etwas zäh wird mit den ganzen Ehrungen.


Ich fands ab Tag drei auch nervig - aber gehört halt dazu. 



besos schrieb:


> Ach ja, macht der Uli Stanciu eigentlich noch den Racedirector bei der TG? Die TA hat er ja abgegeben.


Uli hat dieses Jahr schon "nur" die Nummer 2 gespielt. Leider hab ich den Namen des Racedirectors nicht mehr im Kopf...

Grüße,
Conzi


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2011)

und? wer hat sich angemeldet? selbst habe ich mich erst mal dagegen entschieden - will zuerst wissen, wie die strecke aussieht.


----------



## Glitscher (14. November 2011)

sry, aber wer bitte meldet sich bei nem rennen an ohne die streckeprofile/länge/orte usw zu kennen?

spricht eh nicht gerad für die orga, schon die anmeldung zu starten und nichtmal die streckendaten parat zu haben...wer da jetzt schon meldet darf sich meiner meinung nach nicht beschweren wenns zu 100% auf asphalt abläuft. denn das hat er ja billigend in kauf genommen mit der meldung auf gut glück...


----------



## powderJO (15. November 2011)

Glitscher schrieb:


> sry, aber wer bitte meldet sich bei nem rennen an ohne die streckeprofile/länge/orte usw zu kennen?



genau deshalb frage ich ja. würde mich schon interessieren, wer das mitmacht.


----------



## Moose (23. November 2011)

Ich finde es jammer-schade, dass (sich) die TG am asphaltierten Alpenrand verläuft und Etappenorte besucht, die teilweise nicht mit Herz und Seele dabei sind.
Mir hat die Veranstaltung und Strecke von West nach Ost auch viel besser gefallen. 4 Tage und Einzelstarter ist ja gut.
Würde mir auch wünschen, dass die TG jedes Jahr woanders stattfindet. 
Biken kann man überall in D-land, und es gäbe ja vielleicht Entusiasten die beim Strecken finden behilflich sein könnten.

Wollte auch wieder mitfahren, überlege es mir aber nochmal.


----------



## powderJO (23. November 2011)

die strecke finden ist nicht das problem. die gefunde strecke genehmigt zu bekommen ist es. 


übrigens soll die strecke nächste woche veröffentlicht werden. es soll im vergleich zu diesem jahr überarbeitungen geben. we'll see ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2011)

Die Strecke für die Transalp fehlt ja auch immer noch


----------



## powderJO (25. November 2011)

nach meinen infos ebenfalls im lauf der nächsten 2 wochen.


----------



## tzmtb (25. November 2011)

Pläne gibt es schon: http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/
Da unter Events schauen!


----------



## Catsoft (26. November 2011)

tzmtb schrieb:


> Pläne gibt es schon: http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/
> Da unter Events schauen!



Super  Danke!

Robert


----------



## besos (27. November 2011)

Und? Meinungen zur Strecke?


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2011)

besos schrieb:


> Und? Meinungen zur Strecke?



Der Tag von Nauders nach Scuol ist schon nicht so sinnvoll. Ansonsten einige schöne Varianten zu den bekannten Strecken. Aber Brauner Bär geht nur als Eis 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (27. November 2011)

vorsicht. das sind nach meinen infos sowohl für transalp als auch trans-germany die ursprungsplanungen, die beide so noch nicht endgültig genehmigt sind. deshalb auch nicht auf den offiziellen seiten bisher. für die trans-germany ist z.b. am letzten tag wieder das plumsjoch drin, dass heuer nach zähem ringen letztendlich gestrichen werden musste.



btw: die etappe nauders - scoul der tac finde ich super geplant. zwar kein raumgewinn, aber oben am plamort ist es wunderschön und der trail vom schwarzsee ist super.


----------



## -JONAS- (5. Dezember 2011)

Die 3. und 4. Etappe der TG2012 wurden komplett geändert und es ist auch ein neuer Etappenort hinzu gekommen (Seefeld).. 

Die erste Etappe wird laut Plan-B nochmal 170hm knackiger, 2.Etappe bleibt als einzige Etappe unverändert und die Etappen 3 und 4 werden kmpl. anders und es wird keine neutralisierte Zone mehr geben


----------



## powderJO (7. Dezember 2011)

"an feinheiten der strecke wird noch gearbeitet" d.h. im klartext: immer noch nicht alle genehmigungen da vermute ich mal. blöd, dass garmisch jetzt ziel-ort ist, haben die nicht verdient mit ihrer unfreundlichkeit den teilnehmern des letzten jahres gegenüber.


----------



## -JONAS- (23. Dezember 2011)

Die Höhenprofile,etc. der Etappen sind jetzt auf der Homepage


----------



## besos (24. Dezember 2011)

Nur die Strecken im Tourenplaner stimmen noch nicht. Egal, ich hab mich jetzt angemeldet. Freu mich dabei zu sein.


----------



## Polli (17. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Ich bin dieses Jahr dabei. Die Strecke wurde ja jetzt wieder ein bischen geändert und wird hoffentlich ganz nett.

Kann mir einer von den Teilnehmer des letzten Jahres sagen wie der Untergrund ist (für die Reifenwahl). Grober, spitzer Schotter etc. wie bei der TAC?

Gruß


----------



## maschinewski (17. Februar 2012)

Pack dir ein Rennradreifen drauf....
ne, aber mit einem Profil like Race King oder Racing Ralph ist man mehr als gut bedient. Ich kam damit nie an die Grenzen, da die Strecke nur aus schotter und asphalt besteht.Zumindest im letzten Jahr aber kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieses Jahr was anderes kommt. Ich würde einen 2.3 breiten Reifen wählen mit wenig Profil 
Viel Spaß


----------



## -JONAS- (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

die Kritik im letzten Jahr wurde anscheinend aufgenommen und es wurden viele Streckenänderungen vorgenommen, hier gibts ein Interview von der "Planerin" (~6minuten lang):

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Bike-Magazin-TV:-#1/744180be79b6f8388801d433378ab5a8

(bei mir ging das video erst nicht, Ich musste auf diesen Punkt zum "verschieben der Zeit" klicken, dann gings erst..)

Ach und es gibt eine neue Internetseite, wie ich grad gemerkt habe..:
http://www.bike-transgermany.de

grüße,
Jonas


----------



## -JONAS- (9. März 2012)

Achja und nochwas:
Wenn hier ein paar Leute lesen, die auch an der Trans Germany 2012 teilnehmen und noch kein Team haben, aber sich die Teamwertung nicht entgehen lassen wollen, dann könnten wir ja evtl. noch ein Team "einrichten" (ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch dabei)..


----------



## iNSANE! (11. März 2012)

Da leider alle meine Mountainbikes gestohlen wurde ist das Abenteuer Trans Germany für mich gestorben.
Bei Interesse an meinem Startplatz --> Nachricht.

Würde mich freuen, falls jemand den Platz übernimmt.

Danke, Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2012)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Da leider alle meine Mountainbikes gestohlen wurde ist das Abenteuer Trans Germany für mich gestorben.
> Bei Interesse an meinem Startplatz --> Nachricht.
> 
> Würde mich freuen, falls jemand den Platz übernimmt.
> ...




Stratplatz ist noch zu haben!


----------



## chkimsim (2. April 2012)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Stratplatz ist noch zu haben!



Ich habe dir eine Mail geschickt.

Christian


----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2012)

Hallo Christian,

schade, dass ich keine Antwort mehr bekommen habe.

@ Alle: Der Startplatz wäre noch immer zu haben. Würde mich freuen mit einem von Euch eine Lösung zu finden


----------

